
Entrepreneurs: should Techcrunch’s Michael Arrington be your cheerleader?  - dwynings
http://scobleizer.com/2010/11/01/entrepreneurs-should-techcrunchs-michael-arrington-be-your-cheerleader/
======
Mystalic
AirBnB's Brian Chesky is a damn good story. I'd make every aspiring
entrepreneur watch his Startup School talk if I could.

~~~
ryanteo
Oops, I wanted to submit this, but realized that you did already.

Yeah, wonder why this post did not get on the front page. I find it more
useful and interesting than all the posts that contain merely opinions.

